

Can anybody convert this BP oil spill cam to a viewable format? - Tichy
http://www.bp.com/liveassets/bp_internet/globalbp/globalbp_uk_english/homepage/STAGING/local_assets/bp_homepage/html/rov_stream.html

======
_delirium
Appears to be streaming ASF, which most media players should be able to play
if you give them the URL of the stream that the page embeds:
<http://mms.piersystem.com/deepwater1>

(I tested in mplayer and xine on Linux.)

~~~
jacquesm
Confirmed that it works.

Any idea of the scale of what we're looking at? The diameter of that pipe for
instance?

------
Tichy
I am not well versed in online video. Maybe some video service is capable of
transcoding on the fly?

